# Gästepass Anfrage



## Uonostra (16. Mai 2012)

Hi Zusammen 

würde mich riesig über einen Gästepass für Diablo 3 freuen da ich das Spiel gerne vor Kauf testen würde. Habe Diablo 1 damals gespielt und war begeistert. Teil 2 habe ich übersprungen aber evtl. ist ja der dritte Teil wieder etwas für mich 

Danke euch vorab
Gruß
UONostra


----------

